#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What is drop surfing and how its different from dropshipping?

## Bhavya

When I scrolling down my Facebook page I came across the term drop Surfing , I have a doubt is drop surfing also refer to dropshipping or both are different. Can someone tell me what is drop surfing and how its different from dropshipping?

----------


## LynseyMurray

What area are you talking about here?

----------


## Bhavya

> What area are you talking about here?


I am talking about drop surfing and dropshipping here which are related to eCommerce,I asked whether drop surfing and dropshipping are same or both are different, but recently I found the answer for this question that drop surfing is part of the dropshipping system which is refer to the practice of having multiple suppliers for each products. I hope now you are clear about my question.

----------


## subasan

> I am talking about drop surfing and dropshipping here which are related to eCommerce,I asked whether drop surfing and dropshipping are same or both are different, but recently I found the answer for this question that drop surfing is part of the dropshipping system which is refer to the practice of having multiple suppliers for each products. I hope now you are clear about my question.


Drop surfing will also help in sorting all drop shippers along with their cost and other benefits which will help to decide on a particular drop shipper. This will help the platforms, shop keepers, wholesalers in identifying the right drop shipper.

----------


## Bhavya

> Drop surfing will also help in sorting all drop shippers along with their cost and other benefits which will help to decide on a particular drop shipper. This will help the platforms, shop keepers, wholesalers in identifying the right drop shipper.


Thanks for sharing this additional information Subasan. what do you think being a drop shipper is a profitable work?

----------

